# Sad day



## ck2d

I had to put my cat to sleep this morning. Yes, on Christmas. She deteriorated rapidly from kidney failure and it would have been cruel to wait any longer. Now I have to tell my son. It's just terrible.


----------



## lcordaro

I’m so sorry.


----------



## ck2d

Thank you


----------



## Kitty827

Oh, my! I'm so so sorry!


----------



## ck2d

Thank you


----------



## eldercat

So sorry to read this, very distressing. Kindness has costs, doesn't it. Always remember you did the best for your furry friend, and make sure your son understands that too. (of course I have no idea how old your son is; if adult he already knows)


----------



## Kitty827

You made the right choice. I bet it's VERY VERY hard, but just rest assured that she is no longer suffering, and that you did the right thing.


----------



## ck2d

eldercat said:


> So sorry to read this, very distressing. Kindness has costs, doesn't it. Always remember you did the best for your furry friend, and make sure your son understands that too. (of course I have no idea how old your son is; if adult he already knows)


Thank you


----------



## ck2d

Kitty827 said:


> You made the right choice. I bet it's VERY VERY hard, but just rest assured that she is no longer suffering, and that you did the right thing.


Thank you


----------



## M&E

ck2d said:


> I had to put my cat to sleep this morning. Yes, on Christmas. She deteriorated rapidly from kidney failure and it would have been cruel to wait any longer. Now I have to tell my son. It's just terrible.


So sorry for your loss. We get so attached to them, they're just like family. 💖


----------



## cat mommy

So very sorry! My Baby Girl also had chronic kidney failure. She and I knew it was time. So, the next morning we went to our vet and Baby Girl, very peacefully, was freed from that dreadful illness!! I know I will see her again some day, in heaven. So although I was, and still am sad, I am at peace. I will pray for you and your son!


----------



## ILoveCats2020

I'm so sorry! I used to have a cat named Stevie, and we had to put her down because of cancer.


----------

